# Distant Skyline Views



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

San Francisco from the foot of Golden Gate Bridge










San Francisco from Twin Peak










____________________________
_My Thread_:*Vancouver & Burbs*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Vancouver from Spanish Banks..




















_______________________________
_My Thread_:*Vancouver & Burbs*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's some of mine taken over the past few years (please excuse the quality... Most of them are cropped in)



The Gold Coast, Australia












San Francisco




















New York City




























LA

from the house








from Beverly Hills











Las Vegas




























Honolulu


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome shots! I *LOVE* cities!!! :master: :drool: :yes: kay:


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

houston


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

interesting thread...


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

_____________________
*My Thread*:*Vancouver & Burbs*


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

^^ lookin good! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really once again, very nice skyline photos


----------



## Jeromeo (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice thread!
Here are some off Rotterdam taken from the city off The Hague 20 kilometers away.

Wide angel.


----------



## buswizard (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

very nice shots


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

North Vancouver taken from Coal Harbor on Feb. 16, 2010











_________________________________
*My Thread*:*Vancouver & Burbs* *Vancouver Olympics*


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Great 80km+ away pics from Asutralia!


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## buswizard (Feb 3, 2010)

philadelphia


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## buswizard (Feb 3, 2010)

delete duplicate...


----------



## buswizard (Feb 3, 2010)

I got a camera recently, with more optical zoom than my old one. Here are some distant shots. All pics are taken more than 6 miles from the CBD






And with my old camera:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice skyline shots guys


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The skyline of Philadelphia looks amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

New York City

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm3Xn5ngF_U&feature=related


----------



## JCRdz (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the Philly Skyline! I miss it. I left Philly while the Comcast Center was being built. Haven't been back since. Great pics dude!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

my city, Novo Hamburgo, seen from São Leopoldo, 9 km away



















a few buildings in Novo Hamburgo, in the foreground. São Leopoldo, some 11km away from the location where the photo was taken, in the middle, and the partial skyline of Porto Alegre, *40km away*, in the background (photo taken by me)


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

another pano taken by me (and color corrected by GersonLDN)... this time, it shows the entire metro of Porto Alegre, and you can fully see Porto Alegre in the background... SIXTY KILOMETERS AWAY, including the downtown, by the Guaiba river


----------



## buswizard (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ That...is...awesome!!^^


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## RaySthlm (Dec 24, 2010)

BANGKOK


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the pictures of Sidney with the ferry boat against the skyline. Really puts things in perspective! It's the reason I love SkyscraperCity. All these great pictures of places I've never been, but hope to visit one day!:banana::cheers:


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Nanaimo BC*









*Vancouver*



























*Photos taken July 24, 2011*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates......thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*The "Wienerberg-Skyline" - Vienna*


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


XNeo said:


> frm nazrey
> 
> 
> Lookout Point Kuala Lumpur @Haven by Wonderful Malaysia & Veelzijdig Maleisie, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> _KL and its conurbation - Klang Valley_





guy4versa4 said:


> * KUALA LUMPUR CITY OF GOLD*





XNeo said:


> this one :
> 
> An Urban Jungle by Prem Kandasamy


----------



## po-low (Oct 6, 2011)

great pics everyone!

sydney's location is awesome!

keep them pics coming!


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates....:cheers2:


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------

